# Bi workout



## steve0085 (Jun 28, 2005)

I've got 200 points for the best looking Bi workout for me, as I can't Figure it out myself.  I do Biceps on my back day, can't get a ride to the gym so I do it at home(no cable curls or machine stuff please)


----------



## LITTLEME (Jun 29, 2005)

what do you have at home to use


----------



## Blackbird (Jun 29, 2005)

I put this in another post about bi workouts, it put 1" on my bi's in my last cycle.
1. Straight bar curls- 2 warm up sets,10,8,6,4
2. Preacher curls-10,8,6,4 place chin on bench curl bar behind head and squeeze
3. Standing hammer curls 10,8,6,4 
I usually end with superman curls on the cables but you can try seated curls on an incline bench.

Sets should be heavy with good form.  All reps should be quick on the up but 4-5 seconds on the negative.  At the top of the rep you have to really squeeze the shit out of the muscle.  Good luck

PS. I never liked the back bi, chest tri, combo.  It seems like it's doing twice the amount of sets for the smaller muscle.  You wouldn't do 24 sets of chest or back, why do it for bi's and tri's?


----------



## steve0085 (Jun 29, 2005)

STATE CHAMP said:
			
		

> what do you have at home to use


I have a bench(can incline) dumbells, barbells, and lots of weight


----------



## ORACLE (Jun 29, 2005)

Hey steve watch how you do your threads "Bi workout" might give tee the wrong impression.


----------



## steve0085 (Jun 29, 2005)

you're right, i'm not looking for a new spandex outfit anytime soon


----------



## DragonRider (Jun 29, 2005)

Blackbird said:
			
		

> PS. I never liked the back bi, chest tri, combo.  It seems like it's doing twice the amount of sets for the smaller muscle.  You wouldn't do 24 sets of chest or back, why do it for bi's and tri's?


I totally agree.


----------



## steve0085 (Jun 29, 2005)

After my back workout is done I don't really feel like my bi's are taxed at all, just a little pump and that's it.  I don't do tris with chest because they're too tired after my presses.


----------



## ORACLE (Jun 29, 2005)

I do these only because i decided to change up my routine i left out the cable portion for you since you don't have access

straight bar curl = 2 warm up sets / 3 sets / finish with 45lb plates each side
alternating dumbells = 3 sets / finish with 60lbs
preacher curl dumbell = i use 1 arm at a time to concentrate (lighter weight
21's = 3 sets 
hammer curls = 3 sets to failure (gets a real good pump)


----------



## Freejay (Jun 29, 2005)

I do bi's and tri's twice a week.  Bi's with back, Tri's with chest, and on friday, I do my "Armstravaganza" which is bi's and tris only!  It must be working (along with my cycle of course) because I had one of the biggest guys in the gym (he was incline pressing 350) compliment me yesterday!


----------



## ORACLE (Jun 29, 2005)

Freejay said:
			
		

> I do bi's and tri's twice a week.  Bi's with back, Tri's with chest, and on friday, I do my "Armstravaganza" which is bi's and tris only!  It must be working (along with my cycle of course) because I had one of the biggest guys in the gym (he was incline pressing 350) compliment me yesterday!



was he wearing spandex?


----------



## Freejay (Jun 29, 2005)

ORACLE said:
			
		

> was he wearing spandex?


No   LOL!


----------



## ORACLE (Jun 29, 2005)

Freejay said:
			
		

> No   LOL!



Are you sure he wasn't there to "pump you up"?


----------

